# Minimum Tank for Frontosa?



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, I've just done a little reading on frontosa and was curious if its possible to have one front in 55 gallon mbuna tank with 4 red zebras, 4 yellow labs, and 4 socolofi. I'm just curious if thats even possible because I've seen people who have had one front in a 55 but not with mbuna.I really don't know much about frontosa having just looked them up today.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wrong lake, wrong tank, sorry.


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

then how can this work??






the oscars are NW cichlids. they have very different ph requirements than frontosa whereas Malawi and tangs have a very small differences.

or this too for that matter






and I'm sure I can find more videos like these.

I'm not trying to disprove you, I'm just curios about your answer.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

You asked if it was possible and although its possible I think the question should be is it healthy for the Front and I would say no.

It is possible to keep 1 frontosa in a 55 with Mbuna if you don't care about your fish. The Front can live with them and will be under added stress. The Mbuna will be very happy and nip at the Front every chance they get. You Front will not have super long trailers and may get float more often. As for water condition I never worried about the difference between Malawian and Tangs. My concern would be that Mbuna are way more active then Fronts.

Also size makes a difference between the two species. You might end up killing the Front or the Mbuna.


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I was planning on gettting a small front, only 2 or 3 inches, and selling it once it got big.

I can also make a cave for the front to take refuge if it gets harassed.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

you can always find a video from someone somewhere. Most video is short compare to many many gathering experience of what usually doesn't work.

Frontosa, even 1 should be at least a 75 gallon. A 55 with 12" depth is just too small for a lone frontosa. Mixing in with mbuna will really added stress for you fish. Putting a cave is nice, but what does that really do? Your mbuna can first claim the cave. If not, your frontose will be bond to the cave all the time.

IMO, the tank is just small for even 1 frontosa with those mbuna in there.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

TheSimster said:


> I was planning on gettting a small front, only 2 or 3 inches, and selling it once it got big.
> 
> I can also make a cave for the front to take refuge if it gets harassed.


What's the point of having a fish that is constantly hiding? I have fronts and I have Mbuna. Two seperate tanks. I would never ever put them together. The malawi's are way to hyper for the fronts. A 55 gallon tank is too small for fronts anyways


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

It's just my opinion, I think it is crystal clear. Give it a shot if you want. My friend has a front with a green terror in a 75, they seem fine for now and his GT is enormous.

I am curious, why did you ask this question?


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

To answer the first question again, a single front with absolutely no other fish needs at least a 55, and this is even too small if you ask the experts. 75-80 gallon can be done, but again it is not going to be a very happy fish. With the Mbuna you run a very serious risk of it being killed, never mind hiding. This question comes up in similar form on this and many other forums and the answer is always the same. Everyone here is just being honest and cares about the fish. They are great fish and it's understood that you really want them, as so did we all. Many made mistakes and have lost great fish. So I think we all hope you can trust us and don't have to repeat the mistakes. Even if you were very lucky (not so lucky for the fish) and he survived, he will outgrow the tank in less than a year.

I have two front colony's, 1 is 6 fish in a 150 gallon tank, and the other is 8 in a 110, the 110 is overcrowded and I am looking for a larger tank as we speak. The other thing worth mentioning is fronts are large eyed fish that dart into things, they need special surroundings as to not injure them or make them go blind.

I hope you understand, I am just telling you what these fish need.


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you, that was very informative.


----------



## richey rich (Sep 12, 2009)

well *** got a frontosa round 3 inches in my tank for the last year with my mbuna n a 55 gallon tank, they all grown from babies and they get on fine, the front hasnt got one nip out of hes tail, infact he scares off some of the mbuna if they get a bit fiesty, im not sure i this lways works or wether my front is just a hard mumma but he loves it in there, even out feeds them, *** made lots of crannies in my 55 gallon tank and caves, large stones and i works! it might not always but in my case it has, if in the future and i cant see this being for another year at least the front gets too large or gets beaten i will simply drop him off in my mates 125 gallon. so my awnser is, yes if you like give it a go like i did, it works but probably not forever and yes you will maybe have to sell him later on in life, but hey that could be 2-3 yrs away :thumb:


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Apart from what has already been stated for not mixing Mbuna and Frontosa there is the fact that they have entirely different dietry requirements, neither will flourish if kept together long term. Although you could get away with it if you could exclusively hand feed the Fronts as this would reduce the risk of bloat in the Mbuna. Personally, having spent a few hundred on wild caught Front's, I'm not putting them in with a load of old Malawi's :lol: fnar fnar


----------

